# Am I getting close to flower time?



## ljpowner (Jan 31, 2015)

My plants about a month and a half old and it seems to be pretty happy. Wondering if its time to switch over to 12/12 soon. First successful grow.
Green mojo  

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1422726531586.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1422726562569.jpg


----------



## Melvan (Jan 31, 2015)

They look good. Personally, I would take the tops about 3 nodes down from the top, give them a couple of weeks to put on new growth, then flip. Double your yield with a couple of nice colas on each plant, if they show as girls.

If you want them to run as just single cola trees, they look ready to go to me. I would suggest giving them at least one early bloom feed before you 12/12 though.

Good luck


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 31, 2015)

Its already shown its a female. Has its little white pistols on each node. No sacks lol. And its my first grow so im not gonna do anything too crazy yet. thanks. Gonna throw it in 12 12 and put in my hps.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2015)

Do what Mel said. It will improve your harvest by a lot.


----------



## BenfukD (Jan 31, 2015)

looks nice and healthy.  

Good Job:aok:


----------



## ljpowner (Jan 31, 2015)

Im not quite sure what he said to be honest. Can someone explain?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2015)

I agree with Melvan. Go ahead and top the plant at about 3nodes(leaf sets) down ffrom the top. It will stop growing up for about 1 week then you will see more "branchy" growth take off around the plant. Give it about 10-14 days for the other branches to come up then flip it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2015)

I personally have a real hard time cutting off the first 3 nodes--cutting off several weeks growth.  I much prefer fimming to topping, but if height is going to be a problem, I would top.

I personally would not be for starting flowering nutes before flowering.  In fact, a lot of people use a transition bloom between vegging and flowering to prevent running out of N too early.  This can a problem with a lot of grows if you have a longer flowering period.

Are you sure that it has shown female and that you are not looking at new growth.  It usually does not sprout preflowers before it develops alternating nodes.


----------



## ljpowner (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes im 100% sure its showing female.


----------



## ljpowner (Feb 5, 2015)

4th day into budding faze and i see no buds yet. But a slight smell s now there... i have em on 12/12 and its under a hps. Is everything looking and going okay?
[Decided not to top for first grow](as always pics rotated stupidly) 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1423168011131.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1423168040543.jpg


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm not sure 

View attachment sideways pic.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2015)

I generally believe that it is better to wait until you have alternating nodes or preflowers before flipping.  This denotes sexual majority and that the plant is _ready_ to flower


----------



## samarta (Feb 6, 2015)

I agree with THG on fimming rather than topping, however if you have flipped it, you need to leave it alone and not cut anything.


----------



## ljpowner (Feb 9, 2015)

Still no sign of buds. Plants huge and growing nicely... still on 12/12.

How do i induce budding? I seriously need help. Kinda running out of room lol.
Nodes to alternate. 
Shows its little white pistols that are coming off the base of the stalk at every node.  Its ready. 
Help
(As always. Sorry for sideways  pics)
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1423514075371.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 9, 2015)

You sure it's 100% Dark with lights out? 
I would make sure 100% your on second week and not started yet?


----------



## ljpowner (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah always 100% dark when its night night time.
And this will be finish of week 1.
Im just taking proper precautions


----------



## next (Feb 10, 2015)

If your running into height problems you could try some LST (tie the top / branches down). She is going to stretch and possibly double in size when she starts to flower. Also once flower starts the stems get harder, and its not quite so easy to tie them down.

Goodluck bud


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2015)

ljpowner said:


> Still no sign of buds. Plants huge and growing nicely... still on 12/12.
> 
> How do i induce budding? I seriously need help. Kinda running out of room lol.
> Nodes to alternate.
> ...


 
You don't.  No way to hasten that process up.  The plant flowers when it is sexually mature and there is no way to make this go faster.  One of the reasons not to put plants into flowering before they are ready is because it can cause more stretch, actually making the problem worse.

Doing a little LST is about the best alternative now.  How big is your space?  What are you flowering with?


----------



## ljpowner (Feb 10, 2015)

Ive got a pretty big space. Its just the fans that take up all the room. Im not sure what you are referring to when you ask what im flowering with. But ive got a 400 watt hps with 56000 lumens in.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2015)

If your light is a 400W, your space needs to be no bigger than 11 sq ft.  It does not matter if most of it is taken up with fans.  If the fans take up more space than that you are going to have to get more efficient ventilation.  If you are lighting a bigger space than that, you are underlit and that will cause stretch and slow flowering down.


----------

